# Medical Marijuana Treat Bipolar Disorder?



## 4thstreet1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Medical marijuana has numerous health benefits. It can help you a great deal when fighting cancer, glaucoma, diabetes etc. It has also shown positive results in treating mental conditions such as bipolar disorder. Chemical imbalances in your brain can cause manic depression which is also known as bipolar disorder. Learn how medical marijuana is helpful in the treatment of *Bipolar Disorder*


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow, another post of perfect grammar and sentence composition. That night school sure is doing a wonderful job. In only one week you went from barely being able to speak or write the language and already it seems you have mastered it.

Still trying to figure this one out. Definitely not a bot. Now, I am guessing at maybe 2 or more people using the same username. Seeing it at all the pot forums with these same few members. Real broken English at first and then a real scholar.

Hmmmmm?? LOL


----------



## Roy Sanford (Jun 26, 2018)

Medical marijuana is helping people deal with an array of health conditions and their treatment. Now bipolar disorder patients can turn to medical marijuana for addressing their bipolar disorder, too.

Bipolar disorder, previously referred to as manic depression, is a mental health disorder characterized by extreme mood swings alternating between lows depression to highs mania or hypomania.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey doc, I see you are from Ontario. I have been told it is beautiful up there. What is the weather like this time of year.

And, welcome to MP.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2018)

Hackerman, what's up with this stuff? Are they harmless?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 26, 2018)

Oh yeah, they're harmless (other than being annoying LOL). I think they are just setting up do do a spam about their web site. I see them setting up at other sites also. Odd that they never address my posts about it. Almost 'bottish'. LOL We'll find out, I'm sure. May be nothing and it's all my paranoia. LOL I'm surprised they have not sent PMs to members they know are in their market area. You can check their IP's and see if they are all on the same internet node, albeit, VPN's are so popular now.

I always think about what I would do and then assume others are doing it. And, since I am a criminal and have lead a criminal life, I suspect everyone of the same. LOL Sometimes it's a good thing. Other times, not so much. LOL

But, harmless? Yeah, probably.


----------



## JamesJharper (Jun 29, 2018)

Bipolar disorder is a mental health condition which can cause due to extreme changes in mood. This can cause mood swings that could be both extreme and unpredictable. Marijuana contains compounds called cannabinoids (CBD). Bipolar participants who smoke cannabis regularly reported having a reduction in mood symptoms. So, I would recommend you medical marijuana for Bipolar Disorder to be healthy and fit.


----------



## williamjackson88 (Feb 1, 2019)

Medical research shows that cannabis use in people with psychosis is associated with an earlier age of their first psychotic episode. It's also associated with manic symptoms  and with problems thinking. The usefulness of medical marijuana for the treatment of mental illness and disorders such as depression, bipolar disorder, anxiety, and schizophrenia is an open question today. There have been only a few really good studies on this issue, and their findings are decidedly mixed.


----------



## zigggy (Feb 1, 2019)

I have server bipolar disorder ,,I take 700 mls of seroquil daily ,,,without weed I would need to placed in a hospital ,,I have tried to get off the seroquil several times each time I end up in the hospital ..ive also tried to stop smoking weed but again I end up in the hospital ,,,the doc tells me ill be on seroquil  for the rest of my life(I'm not cool with that)ill take it for my son but when he turns 18 ill rethink everything ,,,,seroquil is a horrible drug as are most of the drugs used to treat
bipolar disorder ,,,sometimes I think death would be better then taking this drug but I have a son to raise ,,,feb 9 he'll be 6 ive got 12 more years to go


----------



## Cannapoop (May 31, 2021)

As i know that many people suffer in Bipolar Disorder. Most of the doctors suggests marijuna drugs to relive from diseases. Some used it to treat mania, depression, or both. They stated that it was more effective than conventional drugs, or helped relieve the side effects of those drugs.


----------



## pute (May 31, 2021)

I'm Bipolar as a mo fo.  My grand mother and mother both had it as well.  Years ago I took Zyprexa.   It really helped with the mania but I gained almost 40 lbs and had no motivation.  Was content.....to content.  I quit taking it because of the weight gain and wanted to get my competitive spirit back.  

For me marijuana makes a mania attack worse.  I have a tendency to dwell on things more when stoned.  I only have an attack about once a month now days but it sucks.  Knowing what and when a mania attack happens helps me....I know what it is and it will go away eventually.  A long walk by myself helps more that anything.  Glad my daughter doesn't seem to be affected by this shit.


----------

